# problem printing b&w on ilford



## pelha (Aug 12, 2016)

i suspect this problem is the same coming from lightroom, but my final image is a composite in ps cc. my printer is a canon pro-100 & the paper i'm trying to print to is ilford galerie gold mono silk. i couldn't get the the ilford icc profile to show in the printer paper profile list in the canon print dialog box. i had saved the composite image to a psd. canon said i had to have a sRGB image for the profile to be accessible. but ps cc save as dialog box shows the sRGB box to be checked, so i would assume it is saving the image in that format. but canon seems to think not. i finally found a work around by exporting the image to png. that seems to have convinced canon that the format is indeed sRGB. can you help me understand what is going on here? (and why martin evening's book's 'save as' image is radically different from what i see in my app?) thanks!
charlotte


----------



## Gnits (Aug 12, 2016)

If printing from Lightroom ..... 

In the Print Module, right hand panel ..... select print to Printer  ... Under Color Management .... select the profile that you have downloaded and installed from the Ilford web site.  If you cannot see the profile then it is not installed properly.  To install a print profile in Windows just double click on the profile (make sure it is not in a zip file also).

I do not know why there is a reference to selecting srgb (unless you are using the printer to manage colours and this is a specific driver setting).  Better to have Lr/Ps manage colours rather than a printer driver (but that is also a recent subject of debate with modern printers).

I have selected a Hahnemuhle profile for an Epson 3800 for Matte Ultra Smooth paper in this example.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 12, 2016)

The icc-profile does not need to be applied in the print dialog box. In that box you only select the *paper type*. Ilford should have advised you which type to use. You apply the icc-profile in the Photoshop print dialog. Take a look here. The screenshots are getting a little old, but the principle hasn't changed.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 12, 2016)

Like Gnits says.  You need to use the LR Print module AND let LR manage the icc Profile.   LR does not generate a real 'file', it sends print image data directly to the print driver.  sRGB is a color space profile and so is the icc profile.  The Canon printer does not read or use color spaces, it just puts ink where the print image data tells it. If you are using Canon print software to do the conversion to print image data, then that software may require a file with a different color space.   However Canon should be smarter than to require a source with the smallest color envelop (sRGB) The printer is capable of printing a much larger color envelop Approaching or exceeding AdobeRGB.


----------



## pelha (Aug 12, 2016)

I did choose photoshop (i'm presently in ps cc) manage & the paper profile did not show up on the list of available papers/profiles.  the ilford icc was correctly installed (i verified this by checking the folder where it needs to be.)

gnits, the canon gui is totally different, see my attached jpg. 

cletus, canon email support said that the umage needs to be in sRGB because that what the ilford icc profile for the paper says. i don't know how to verify that statement by canon support.


----------



## pelha (Aug 12, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> The icc-profile does not need to be applied in the print dialog box. In that box you only select the *paper type*. Ilford should have advised you which type to use. You apply the icc-profile in the Photoshop print dialog. Take a look here. The screenshots are getting a little old, but the principle hasn't changed.



john, i don't see any applicable paper type in the the paper type drop down. i've attached a jpg of that screen capture.
charlotte


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 12, 2016)

Ilford should tell you which of these paper types you should use. That information should come with the profile. If not, make your own judgement what type of paper surface best resembles the Ilford paper.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 12, 2016)

pelha said:


> I did choose photoshop (i'm presently in ps cc) manage & the paper profile did not show up on the list of available papers/profiles.  the ilford icc was correctly installed (i verified this by checking the folder where it needs to be.)
> 
> gnits, the canon gui is totally different, see my attached jpg.
> 
> cletus, canon email support said that the umage needs to be in sRGB because that what the ilford icc profile for the paper says. i don't know how to verify that statement by canon support.



Those Canon people haven't the faintest idea what they are talking about, apparently. The whole idea of color management and icc-profiles is that you are *not* forced to use one particular color space, so you can use a space that best fits the output device. That is not sRGB, but a wide color space (AdobeRGB or even ProPhotoRGB).


----------



## Gnits (Aug 12, 2016)

pelha said:


> the ilford icc was correctly installed (i verified this by checking the folder where it needs to be.)



It is not good enough (in Windows) that the profile is in the correct place.  It *also *needs to be installed.  This is easily achieved by double clicking on the profile in explorer. You should get a confirmation message.

Also, fill out the following fields (1,2,3) in the this sequence.  My Hahnemuhle profiles (for my Epson photo printer) do NOT appear if I have a Brother office printer selected.



 

You are not restricted to printing images from only srgb profile files, which would be a crazy restriction.


----------

